# GASLOW - contents indicator?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ciao

I have two Gaslow cylinders with a "gadget" between them. I thought the gadget was measuring the gas pressure, but from the info on the Gaslow website, it appears to be telling me roughly how much gas is left inside the cylinder?

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/home.htm

The link takes you straight to the relevant page.

I am not bothered one way or the other, but does anyone have any thoughts on what the gadget is actually doing?

I have emailed Gaslow but as usual they do not reply!

Russell


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> it appears to be telling me roughly how much gas is left inside the cylinder?
> 
> Russell


Russ

Thats exactly what it does.

Dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Contents*

Hi Dave

Thanks for the quick response!

Am I missing something then, or, would it be possible for all motorhomers to fit that gadget to a Calor system? The contents of the gas cylinder has been discussed many times and I wonder if that is the answer? It would be particularly beneficial to vans with one cylinder.

Or am I missing something too technical for my capabilities?

Russell


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Russell
I have a similar, non-Gaslow gauge fitted to my system. My understanding is that they are not really very effective, because although they are supposed to register bottle contents, they do it by measuring pressure left in the bottle. Problem is, the pressure doesnt vary much until just before the bottle is empty, so forget having a progressive readout !
This is what I have been told, and certainly, my gauge doesnt give any really useful readings.......


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas guage*

Hi

According to the guage, it it pretty full. According to a magnetic stick on thing, it is pretty full.

I will look again in a week or so!

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The guages aren't very accurate; I've found that if it's showing a reading of anything less than full, it's nearly empty


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Russell,

John is 100% correct. Any gas that is stored in liquid form will maintain a steady pressure reading virtually until the last of the liquid evaporates. We were taught that the only way to measure the contents of such a cylinder is to weigh it, subtract the weight of the empty cylinder (the tare weight), then multiply the weight of the liquid by the yield (volume) per unit of mass. Normally, this just ain't worth the effort...

Mind you, those gauges are great for spotting any leak in the system  

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas contents*

Hi

Would 'nt it be useful if the gas bottles were like jug kettles - with a little guage thing on them.

Russell


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Gas contents*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would 'nt it be useful if the gas bottles were like jug kettles - with a little guage thing on them.
> 
> Russell


The plastic ones do. They have a translucent bit so you can see the level.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If you mean the new Truma BP Gaslight ones, they are impressive, BUT.....
My van is a German import with the old German standard 50 mBar gas pressure, and BP/Truma don't make a regulator that will run at that pressure. Shame really, as I was keen to try them.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Between my two Gaslow bottles I have their gauge that shows green until the first bottle is empty it then changes to red which is my reminder to go get topped up even though I know I still have a full bottle that will last a couple of weeks. Another useful tip with the bottles both turned off in storage and the gauge green if it suddenly turns red you know you have a leak somewhere in the pipework which needs investigating.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Russell,
I have watched this topic with interest, thanks for your post.
Norman


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Gaslow - contents ?*

Have dropped in on this old discussion.

A helpful campervan shop in Italy sold us a threaded nut, to enable us to fill our French propane bottles from an Italian LPG car flling station.

The problem seems to be, fuel pumps distribute in litres, and their guage doesn't know where to stop, so it is possible to overfill, and that could be dangerous. This is no doubt why not many filling stations will do this for you.

If you change to a Gaslow system, does this then measure in litres ? 
Or, if not, why can't it ovefill ?

Many thanks, in advance !

Helen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Because Gaslow and other refillable systems have an automatic shut off valve in the cylinders which cuts the filling at around 80%, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

The Gaslow cylinders have an automatic 80% shut off for overfill protection, this is a float valve inside the cylinder which operates much like the float valve in your toilet header tank. You can read further details about the Gaslow cylinder by downloading their brochure via the link below.

http://gaslow.co.uk/pdf/Gaslow-2011-brochure.pdf

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Gaslow - contents ?*



hmh said:


> If you change to a Gaslow system, does this then measure in litres ?
> Or, if not, why can't it ovefill ?
> 
> Many thanks, in advance !
> ...


Refillable cylinders, such as Alugas or Gaslow have a safety cut off valve which cuts in and stops the gas entering into the cylinder when it is about 80% full. It works on a float system.


----------

